# Martial Arts Movie identification request for my G/F



## vanexel711 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

My girlfriend is trying to find a martial arts film from her youth, but she can't remember the title. All she remembers is how the martial artists would wear cinder blocks on their feet, so that they could increase their jumping skills. There is apparently a scene where a martial artists jumps really high and kicks someone's head off! 

This is probably one of the cheesiest films around, but I wanted to surprise my girlfriend with it. If anyone has any ideas as to what this film's name is, please post. Thanks!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 2, 2008)

vanexel711 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend is trying to find a martial arts film from her youth, but she can't remember the title. All she remembers is how the martial artists would wear cinder blocks on their feet, so that they could increase their jumping skills. There is apparently a scene where a martial artists jumps really high and kicks someone's head off!
> 
> This is probably one of the cheesiest films around, but I wanted to surprise my girlfriend with it. If anyone has any ideas as to what this film's name is, please post. Thanks!


In my mind's eye I recall something that was made by Jet Li in his (very) early film days, it also involved a scene where the students would have to walk up a long steep (and narrow... and rickety) ramp with a bucket of water in each hand to empty into a larger bucket and and knives strapped to their biceps so that the blade's tip would pierce them in the ribs if they lowered their arms. But then there were a lot of those cheesy over the top training methods in a lot of those cheesy MA films. 
But sorry, the name eludes me as well. I'll bet 10:1 that it's got Shaolin in the title somewhere.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 2, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> In my mind's eye I recall something that was made by Jet Li in his (very) early film days, it also involved a scene where the students would have to walk up a long steep (and narrow... and rickety) ramp with a bucket of water in each hand to empty into a larger bucket and and knives strapped to their biceps so that the blade's tip would pierce them in the ribs if they lowered their arms. But then there were a lot of those cheesy over the top training methods in a lot of those cheesy MA films.
> But sorry, the name eludes me as well. I'll bet 10:1 that it's got Shaolin in the title somewhere.


 
I think it sounds older than a Jet Li film.  I know for sure that the one Caver is describing is 36th Chamber of Shaolin (there you go Shaolin in the title) and stars Gordon Liu.  I can't remember if they strapped weights of any kind to their legs in that one. 

I have seen so many Shaolin films in which students have weights tied to their legs to improve leg strength for jumping.  Lead, rock, cement, you name it.  They've been jumping in and out of pits, from one pit to another, or just walking around with like 50lbs strapped to each leg.

Try some of these: (all are Shaw Brothers films fro the '70s and '80s)

Five Fingers of Death (aka Invincible Boxer)
Men From the Monastery (this is the one I think your girlfriend saw)
Shaolin Martial arts
5 Shaolin Masters
Disciples of Shaolin
New Shaolin Boxers
Executioners From Shaolin
Invincible Shaolin
5 Superfighters
Boxer from the Temple

These three are just worth a look because their pretty good:

36th Chamber of Shaolin
Return to the 36th Chamber
Disciples of the 36th Chamber


----------



## vanexel711 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Thank you all for your help so far. I'll try and get more info from my G/F and she if she remembers anything else. I've been on a martial arts movie kick for the last few months, and she's been constantly asking me to find this film. I'll try Men from the Monastery. And if you have any more good recommendations, post them here. Once again, thank you for all your help. 

Kareem


----------



## AceHBK (Jan 2, 2008)

I think she is thinking about one of my earlier movies.

I used my real name back then.... Stubby Boardman


----------

